# New winter CD from Nox Arcana



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up and the link, Garthgoyle.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

thanks for the link. I love Nox Arcana.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

I listened to the sample tracks last night...Nice.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

You're very welcome. Nox Arcana and Midnight Syndicate are _easily_ my two favorite groups, so I like to try to keep up on what they're doing and spread the info on here if others haven't already.


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

The Zombie Influx by Buzz Works, and sold on the Nox site is also very good!


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

noahbody said:


> The Zombie Influx by Buzz Works, and sold on the Nox site is also very good!


I ordered this one just before Christmas. It's a little different to what one usually associates with Nox Arcana, but still good.

I'm not planning another Zombie themed haunt for another few years, but I'll keep it handy, just in case!


----------

